# Kelp4less - Extreme blend...2 for 1...Plus other sales



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

https://mailchi.mp/kelp4less/2-for-1-tuesdays-extreme-blend-03-24-2020?e=334c28d11b


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Do you work there or know someone that works there?


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Do you work there or know someone that works there?


No.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you @Methodical 
I just ordered 2 one pound bags; first time using it .... hopefully it yields positive results on my Bermuda lawn.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

brianuab said:


> Thank you @Methodical
> I just ordered 2 one pound bags; first time using it .... hopefully it yields positive results on my Bermuda lawn.


No problem. This will be my 1st season using their product too.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just placed my order. Didn't see. Tried to leave a comment about 2 for one tuesday.


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

I laid down my 1st application of the season. Now, waiting for the 2 for 1 Kelp sale.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Methodical said:


> I laid down my 1st application of the season. Now, waiting for the 2 for 1 Kelp sale.


Did you put it out with anything else or only the kelp?


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

What is everyone using to apply these products?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

dhaas66 said:


> What is everyone using to apply these products?


Ortho hose end sprayer.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > I laid down my 1st application of the season. Now, waiting for the 2 for 1 Kelp sale.
> ...


No, just the extreme blend. I don't have any Kelp yet...waiting for the 2 for 1 sale, which typically comes out every Tuesday.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

dhaas66 said:


> What is everyone using to apply these products?


I used my backpack sprayer for this application, but I will be using it with the Ortho Dial Sprayer and will try it with this car wash hose end sprayer.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Would this be better to apply alongside with regular npk applications?


----------



## TShir23 (Oct 4, 2018)

dhaas66 said:


> What is everyone using to apply these products?


Last year I used a hose end sprayer, this year a My4sons backpack sprayer.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > Methodical said:
> ...


At regular price, I think their kelp is a little overpriced. https://www.ebay.com/itm/143050523926 is probably a reasonable deal if you aren't looking to wait.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > Gilley11 said:
> ...


@Drewmey

While their price may be cheaper on the surface, when you dig deeper, it is actually more expensive than Kelp4less because the Ebay brand mixture rate (see mixture rates on Ebay page) is at least 4x higher than Kelp4less, which negates any perceived savings. For example. To treat seedlings, the Ebay brand requires 4 teaspoons per gallon, while Kelp4less requires 1/4 teaspoon per gallon. Second example. To make a concentrated batch, the Ebay brand requires 10 oz per gallon, while Kelp4less requires 4 oz per gallon. So, if you do the math, Kelp4 less is actually about 4x less costly than the Ebay brand.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Delete double post


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Methodical said:
> ...


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Methodical said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > Methodical said:
> ...


A mixture rate for kelp is merely a suggestion. So I don't agree unless we can actually determine that one is more concentrated than the other.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > Drewmey said:
> ...


@Drewmey

Fair enough. I just spoke with Brodi at Kelp4less and the concentration rate is 90% for their Kelp. Let us know what you find out from the Ebay folks for comparison.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Even at 100%, the kelp 4 less comes out cheaper per application.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Even at 100%, the kelp 4 less comes out cheaper per application.


Again "per application" is vague if they are both recommending putting different amounts of total kelp in the soil. If they are both the same concentration of kelp, whichever one is cheaper per lbs is cheaper per application (when comparing apples to apples).

I'm not in the market for kelp right now, as I still have about a half pound from Kelp4less. But if someone else is, feel free to ask the ebay company I linked what their product concentration is. Application rates are meaningless for something like organic acid's which have no standardized application rates. I merely mentioned to help save people some money.


----------

